# No disks detected



## prateeks (Jul 30, 2010)

Hello,
        I am trying to install FreeBSD-8.1 on a server with the LSI SAS 9200 disk controller card.
Before the partitioning step the installer says "disks not found.".

However, just after freebsd boots , i get the diagnostic message saying something like:
"Drive C: is disk ad0
Drive D: is disk ad1
.. "
So are my disks getting detected or not? Does anyone know if the card is supported by FreeBSD? Is there any way i can get this to work?

Thanks


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 30, 2010)

2 ideas.
1) Check bios settings about hdd's
2) Try from FreeBSD installation & sysinstall to format them on ufs and mount them.

Also check http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.0R/hardware.html#DISK for hardware compatibility with your disk controler


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 30, 2010)

Have you tried loading the mfi(4) module?

Edit:  oh, it's part of GENERIC, dang.

Umm, bios settings, maybe?


----------

